# Optics on AR/SKS/Ak



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

I am curious as to what optics, if any, that people are putting on their semi-automatic center fire rifles. I believe that it will depend on the situation that you think you will most likely be using the rifle, the range, terrain, the foliage, and the actual targets. Personally on my AR-15 I have an EOTech 512, that is nothing more then a holograph of a cross hair but no magnification. The reason that I chose it is because I anticipate that most targets that I would have to engage would be under 150 yds, you can acquire targets and multiple targets quickly with it, and it uses AA batteries which are very common and you can buy re-chargeable ones.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Agreed. My AR is set up for CQB


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

One has a Vortex Strikefire Red Dot, 500 or so hour battery life,two have irons.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

One thing that I have always been a stickler about is that I have iron sights on all of mine in addition to optics on some of them, and before I add any kind of optics to them I make sure that the iron sights have been zeroed. I do have one hunting rifle that doesn't come with iron sights, but that is the exception.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

For CQB I use the old school ACOG, I put that big A-frame you see holding your front sight and place it center mass, squeeze and move. I use no optics on my AR or my AK.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Just a personal observation, . . . I wouldn't waste money on a mount for an SK or AK, . . . much less a scope.

Their inherent accuracy is something near one minute of basketball at 100 yds, . . . if you have to shoot one, . . . irons are going to get you as close as a scope would.

For an AR, . . . Eotech is a good choice, . . . couple it with a swing away 3X multiplier, . . . you should be good to go out to at least 300 yds.

Now if you have an M1 or M1A, . . . it can be worth putting a scope on, . . . they can drop some serious lead on targets at some serious distances.

May God bless,

Dwight


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

I agree with the above posts. I wouldn't waste money on a scope for an AK or SKS. Just my opinion. The AK is very reliable but I am not a fan of it. Especially when it comes to accuracy. I'm sure there are some out there that are accurate and I',m sure there will be some guys posting how great theirs is. I'm sure it is for them. I am just not a fan personally. As for the AR. Unless it is set up for a longer range weapon with a bull barrel and a 1/7 or 1/8 twist. I would get a regular scope. I would get a 1-4x acog type scope. That way you can use it for CQB at 1-2x and also take it out to 4-500 yds witht he higher magnification fairly reasonably.. 

I am like you also. I like to always have iron sights available on my weapon just in case. I do have a few long range rifles that do not have them but most of my weapons do..


----------



## Old Seer (Dec 2, 2013)

A rifle should double as a hunting piece also. Survival marksmanship can require knock downs as far out as 600 yards. I have a variable scope on my SKS set for 300 yards. That will make a hit on anything withing that range. I use an 8MM Mouser ( original combat setup) with a 24 X scope good for 1200 yards. Hint on scoping an SKS, AK, and like weapons. The receiver cover is often loose or will be very highly inaccurate for scopes. Drill and tap a small hole between the the cover and receiver on each side. Put in short screws.this will keep the cover in the same position every shot. They must be removed before a take down.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

All are carbines for the most part. Limited range, made for fighting at fighting distance. I say put on them whatever helps you hit the target. Knowing how to use irons effectively though makes for a more effective fighter should their optic break or they transfer to using a rifle without them. I don't like owning long guns without them, Which is why my newest shotgun has a tritium rifle sight barrel for home defense also. Optics can give a person more precision though and when a long gun is topped with an illuminated optic now the darkness is not so blinding for what goes bump in the night.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

I met a guy a few years ago that "read a lot of books" and was an EXPERT at firearms. Or so he thought. He was telling me about his XD 9 that he said was the best pistol in the world. Come to find out it was the only one he ever fired. It had a red laser sight and that is what he learned with and never used irons or learned how. From what he told me himself. Then he went to the 1911 and now he thinks he is a 1911 guru.. But still says he "has no need" for iron sights.. People like this just baffle me! He has plenty of money, probably too much for his own good. And buys the next coolest thing on the internet. 
He went and got an AR a while back and before I moved to Montana, he asked me to go shooting. I took him to some private land I am allowed to hunt. he showed up with an AR that had every accessory you could think of. I set a few targets out and we did some shooting. I was shooting targets at 50yds with my 1911 he couldn't hit with his AR. He was too busy trying to dial in corrections on a scope he had no idea how to use. I wasn't trying to show off or anything but I was letting him know it takes practice,practice and then more practice.. Perfect practice makes perfect.. It's not the accessories you have on it, it is how you use what you have..


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

I have one of the upper end AR specific Nikon set ups. It's an excellent set of glass but destined to be swapped out. I don't have an AK, but I do have an SKS that I don't see getting optics.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Rigged for Quiet said:


> I have one of the upper end AR specific Nikon set ups. It's an excellent set of glass but destined to be swapped out. I don't have an AK, but I do have an SKS that I don't see getting optics.


Nikon m-223? I have the M-308 on a bolt rifle I just put together for my fiance and I like it very much so far..


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

PrepConsultant said:


> I met a guy a few years ago that "read a lot of books" and was an EXPERT at firearms. Or so he thought. He was telling me about his XD 9 that he said was the best pistol in the world. Come to find out it was the only one he ever fired. It had a red laser sight and that is what he learned with and never used irons or learned how. From what he told me himself. Then he went to the 1911 and now he thinks he is a 1911 guru.. But still says he "has no need" for iron sights.. People like this just baffle me! He has plenty of money, probably too much for his own good. And buys the next coolest thing on the internet.
> He went and got an AR a while back and before I moved to Montana, he asked me to go shooting. I took him to some private land I am allowed to hunt. he showed up with an AR that had every accessory you could think of. I set a few targets out and we did some shooting. I was shooting targets at 50yds with my 1911 he couldn't hit with his AR. He was too busy trying to dial in corrections on a scope he had no idea how to use. I wasn't trying to show off or anything but I was letting him know it takes practice,practice and then more practice.. Perfect practice makes perfect.. It's not the accessories you have on it, it is how you use what you have..


The world is full of people like that, they figured if it's easier to get hits with the laser why bother with sights. What they don't realize is one day that fancy laser isn't going to work and if they can't get hits on target without it they're as good as dead.

I've got an older Bushnell 1.5-4.75x on my Mini-14 with the factory iron sights as backups, I still need to change out the scope rings to a set of QD rings. The SKS wears it's original iron sights although I'm considering throwing a tech sight rear on it, there will be no scope on this. Mostly I consider these 200yds (max) guns although I could stretch that a bit with the Mini, anything beyond that and I'd go to one of my other scoped rifles. I'm a big proponent of low power variables on fighting rifles, 1-4x24 is about right on any rifle that may need to serve as a defensive weapon, it'll make transitioning between targets easier and the larger field of view in a low power scope will help you avoid tunnel vision. But the main reason for a low power variable is that at lower magnification you can shoot with both eyes open which could be critical in a defensive situation, this is also the reason why I like iron sights on combat rifles.

-Infidel


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

PrepConsultant said:


> Nikon m-223? I have the M-308 on a bolt rifle I just put together for my fiance and I like it very much so far..


Yeppers. Almost too nice to swap out, lol.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

I went with the EoTech, and I want to add a 3X magnifier, as soon as I can save up the $$$$. This set up gives you the most options in my opinion.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Rigged for Quiet said:


> Yeppers. Almost too nice to swap out, lol.


I know what ya mean. I put the Nikon M-308 on the Remington 700 aac-sd for her and got it zeroed. I have NEVER been a fan of the BDC reticle but have to say, I am very impressed with it. Nikon has the Spot On program online for free and it works awesome. I have put 3 into the same hole in just the first few rounds. I am with you on this...


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

PrepConsultant said:


> I know what ya mean. I put the Nikon M-308 on the Remington 700 aac-sd for her and got it zeroed. I have NEVER been a fan of the BDC reticle but have to say, I am very impressed with it. Nikon has the Spot On program online for free and it works awesome. I have put 3 into the same hole in just the first few rounds. I am with you on this...


I have a Rem 700 in .308 on lay-a-way right now. I honestly hadn't thought about the M-308. Lotta scope for the money and leaves some $$$ for some other ideas.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Agree with above thoughts, sks and ar, iron sights, m1a-uses glass. Exact reasons I like to have the ar and sks, beat the heck (physically, ie: throw in the bed of your truck)out of them and they still perform. I see no need for optics on everything. Shtf means things are gonna get abused. Unless you only have one.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I was always an iron sights guy. There comes a time when the vision is not what it used to be. I am going the glass route. I started with a Vortex Strikeforce, shot it once and bought an Eotech. I have Nikon on my 30.06, lasers on the Springfields and a red dot on the STI. Still wish I could focus on the irons.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Because an AR in the right hands can reach out to 600 meter, and an AK or SKS are lucky to be effective at half that you have two different ways to look at it.
Also mounting a scope or sight on an Ak is not as simple to do correctly.
For short range any quality red dot flex sight will server you well and with a bit of time at the range you will shoot better and faster.
You will never out shoot a trained shooter, with iron sights if that shooter is using a good reflex sight just can not be done .
For an AR if you can afford an ACOG and spent time learning to use it What would bet it.
Reflex sights like aim point and the EOTech have proven their effectiveness


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Rigged for Quiet said:


> I have a Rem 700 in .308 on lay-a-way right now. I honestly hadn't thought about the M-308. Lotta scope for the money and leaves some $$$ for some other ideas.


Very true. I am still a Valdada and Schmidt and Bender fan.. The Nikon M-308 is a very good choice for the money from what I have seen so far. I also like the Millet 6x24x56 with mil/mil adjustments for the money... I have always liked the Remington 700 models and like the "tactical" ones with a 1/10 twist very much.. It's time you plan a trip here to Montana bro..


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

PrepConsultant said:


> Very true. I am still a Valdada and Schmidt and Bender fan.. The Nikon M-308 is a very good choice for the money from what I have seen so far. I also like the Millet 6x24x56 with mil/mil adjustments for the money... I have always liked the Remington 700 models and like the "tactical" ones with a 1/10 twist very much.. It's time you plan a trip here to Montana bro..


That objective has been tagged. Working out the mission details!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

About the only reasonable way to mount a scope or sight on an AK and have it stay put.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> About the only reasonable way to mount a scope or sight on an AK and have it stay put.
> 
> Good.
> View attachment 3530


Better.









Best.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Meangreen said:


> Better.
> 
> View attachment 3534
> 
> ...


Same mounting system on the second one.
The last one looks cool but does not stay put


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Same mounting system on the second one.
> The last one looks cool but does not stay put


No the second has a stronger mount with the one piece scope ring base. The last one has worked flawlessly on one of my AK's for almost four years.

Truth be told though, there really isn't a good way to scope an Ak or SKS


----------



## Steve in PA (Nov 12, 2012)

My AR wears an Aimpoint PRO. My AK (WASR) wears a Bushnell TRS-25 in a mount that attaches to the side rail. I like having a red dot sight as aging eyes makes it difficult to see the sights in certain situations.


----------



## Scotty12 (Jan 5, 2013)

I use a Vortex PST 1x4 with a Burris Fastfire III mounted on a 45 degree mount. The Vortex is mounted to a ADM Scout Recon so I can use the BUIS if needed


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

If I had to do thing over I would stick with trijicon for closer range guns and nightforce for longer range. I would keep one Eotech to use with Night Vision.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

On an AK anything will do they have no range. Listed maximum effective range is 400 meters and very few can hit much at that range with one.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> On an AK anything will do they have no range. Listed maximum effective range is 400 meters and very few can hit much at that range with one.
> 
> View attachment 3812
> 
> ...


Really you're not trying to improve the range of an AK or SKS but merely improve the worthless sights that it comes with.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Meangreen said:


> Really you're not trying to improve the range of an AK or SKS but merely improve the worthless sights that it comes with.


That is my point you don't need anything fancy for it any basic sight or scope will do. It has no range to were a real good one would be of any use.
Once set right the iron is not bad on them just takes a bit to get them right.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

My CQB AR has an ACOG and my Long range AR 15 6.5 grendel has a (shepherd 6x18 FUreaking deadly I can not give shepherd enuff props) my SLR95 AK47 is open sights


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

My AR wears an AimPoint PRO for CQB and have a UTG 1x4 Illuminated Mildot if longer shots are likely. I like the Aimpoint PRO because the batteries last for 2 or more years and you leave the sight on so it is always ready. I do change the battery annually to be on the safe side. Plus it has NV settings as well. And the price is right.
The Rem. 700 .30-06 wears a Bushnell 3x9 scope. Nothing fancy as I am no longer more accurate than the rifle and scope. I might be able still to do some of the things I did when I was 20, but seeing and being as steady ain't one of them. I can still hit minute of man and that'll have to do I guess.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

I think that what should be the determining factor is how you plan on using whatever weapon you have. As I originally posted, I have an EOTech 512 on my AR. Not magnification, should a hologram of a cross hair. It is very quick for acquiring and engaging multiple targets, but I don't intend it to be for long range shooting. I know that you can't always plan for whatever is going to happen, but I think you can narrow things down because of your physical location and circumstances. What I mean by this is that I am not one of those who is planning on grabbing a ruck of supplies and hoofing it out to the wilderness of the SHTF. I plan on hunkering down at a location in the country with family and friends. This has advantages and disadvantages, but it does allow me to have a wide selection of weapons available to me for different circumstances. If I have to engage someone 4 or 5 hundred yards away, I have my 30-06 with Leopold scope. If a group of people are 200 yards away, the AR with the EOTech.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

inceptor said:


> I was always an iron sights guy. There comes a time when the vision is not what it used to be. I am going the glass route. I started with a Vortex Strikeforce, shot it once and bought an Eotech. I have Nikon on my 30.06, lasers on the Springfields and a red dot on the STI. Still wish I could focus on the irons.


Do you by chance still have that Vortex just laying around?


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

The first thing the Israelis did to improve on the design of the AK when they made the Galil was to lengthen the sight radius. This the best thing you can do to a SKS or AK. Any sight system on an AK or SKS using the dust cover will be problematic.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Rigged for Quiet said:


> Do you by chance still have that Vortex just laying around?


I do.


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

I think Rigged is lusting after your Vortex!


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Just Sayin' said:


> I think Rigged is lusting after your Vortex![/QUOTE
> 
> That sounds really gay.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Ah add on sighting don't have an AK but I am having similar issues with my Mini Thirty any thoughts?


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

Well, Rigged for Quiet implies a submariner...which is Navy speak for...

I so sorry Rigged...

I didn't mean it in that kind of way.

LOL Go Army, Beat Navy!


----------



## troyp47000 (Nov 13, 2013)

I have a compact 3-9 scope with 45 degree offset tritium iron sights on my ar. love the set up.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

troyp47000 said:


> I have a compact 3-9 scope with 45 degree offset tritium iron sights on my ar. love the set up.


Is your AR a flattop and what scope base did you go with?


----------

